# Four Days In Paradise



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Me and DW spent the last four day at Topsail near Destin, Fl. We could not ask for a better four days. The temp was in the mid 80's during the day and mid 60's at night. Beautiful days ever day. We had a great time. For the people who have not been there, here is a link to some pictures we took.

Four Days in Paradise

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Great photos! I'm sure the rally will be great fun for whom ever is there.

What was the water temp. like?

Glad all went so well. Camp on! _(at least for those of us SOUTH of the Mason-Dixon)_
















Dreamtimers


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow, Crawfish, that place is gorgeous! I've heard a lot about Topsail, but never dreamed it was paradise for RVers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> What was the water temp. like?
> [/i]
> 
> 
> ...


The water was somewhere around 75. A little cool until you got use to it.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you had a good time and the weather was nice
The photos look great









Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Crawfish for posting the pictures. Since we already have made reservations, sight un-seen, it is nice to see where we will be camping for a week. Looks like a beautiful place! Definitely a cut above the typical State Park.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

crawfish,

Thanks for posting. I love the beach scene and your pictures remind me when the family went to Destin about 3 years ago.

Hmmmm, let's see....Outbacker rally, Florida, beach,....next year, time for planning....Hmmm

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great pictures, Crawfish!









Reminds me alot of the Oregon coast, except, you know, WARMER!

Sounds like you had a great trip!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys sure camp in some FANCY places....


----------

